# Day dreams



## lisamc (Dec 13, 2004)

Do any of you day dream? I am the queen of it, always have been. I always fantasize about things that could never happen, like being a beautiful, famous movie star whom everyone envies, or just being anyone who is really cool and sexy. Sometimes I day dream about things that could actually happen, like becoming a best-selling novelist (this is truly a long-term ambitious goal for me--I love to write!). I think it's healthy to do this, and recently I even read an article about how day dreaming can actually improve productivity at work and such. I think it can be very beneficial to people with SA because we can imagine ourselves being confident and sociable and feeling good about ourselves. Truly, I always feel a little pumped after a good day dream


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Yep I daydream...lol.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I day dream too, unfortunately I usually tend to dwell on my past when I day dream.


----------



## BURKNIZTIC (Nov 16, 2004)

I usually day dream of how my life could be "better". Like, "what if's"... What if I hadn't of dumped my ex OR what if I'd of never met my husband!... or... What if I'd of gotten my Master's... What if - - - - - Then there's the "lotto day dreaming... What would I do with all that money...that'll fill up about an hour of daydreaming right there. Usually in reality though, I have no time for daydreaming... but find that when I'm alone, I do daydream, then I feel all in the dumps and thinking how my life could be so much better... such the dilema!


----------



## Andy_Uk (Dec 24, 2004)

i also seem to daydream but negativley about my past and cant even concentrate on my future. I daydream all the time if this is another word for de realisation then im getting this bad.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

I daydream (and ruminate) every single day; I have both positive daydreams and negative daydreams, but when I start negatively daydreaming, I try the ole cancel, cancel thing and switch gears. Or tell myself, that's not being kind to myself and to please stop it. I tell myself I am too mice of a person to be negative.

I then consiously reflect about positive events, things, people in my past and hopefully in the future. The few positives I have in my life at present--are right here with me, so I just go pet them or throw a ball or watch a movie with my husband.

Leilanistar


----------



## Bryant (Jan 1, 2005)

Everytime I have to sit through a boring class during school, I daydream about anything, from waht shirt a person is wearing, to dont walk signs, to stoplights, to elevators, to a dream of owning a city, to a dream of even as simple as a football star, yes I know these may seem weird,but thats just me.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Day dreaming's so fun. It's like you phase out froom reality, but it's so interesting (well, more then what the teacher is blabbing about) that it doesn't FEEL real...until you wake up, and the teacher syas "Now this lecture was very important. It will be on next week's final's." aye, THERE'S the rub! :lol But it's worth it!


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

lisamc said:


> Do any of you day dream? I am the queen of it, always have been. I always fantasize about things that could never happen, like being a beautiful, famous movie star whom everyone envies, or just being anyone who is really cool and sexy. Sometimes I day dream about things that could actually happen, like becoming a best-selling novelist (this is truly a long-term ambitious goal for me--I love to write!). I think it's healthy to do this, and recently I even read an article about how day dreaming can actually improve productivity at work and such. I think it can be very beneficial to people with SA because we can imagine ourselves being confident and sociable and feeling good about ourselves. Truly, I always feel a little pumped after a good day dream


Hi fellow daydreamer, from the time i wake all through the night i find myself dreaming and hoping for great things. I want to become a great actress and a writer, i'm very determined. It does make me feel better about myself, but don't forget that you can bring those dreams to life and you can really be the best you can imagine, if you can imagine it, you can be it. If only you will!


----------



## Nick26 (Jan 11, 2005)

Yep, I daydream too. Especially when I'm tired or bored. There is one time of the day where I _always_ daydream, and that's when I go to sleep. Don't know what I would do without it


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I day dream all the time about being a rock star or just playing my guitar really well ... really indulgent daydreams that are probably unhealthy for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

Day dream myself 

Though a lot of the times it upsets me because its not true and I feel like it never will be....sigh. Oh well.


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

I often daydream, and have daydreamed since I was a small kid. Back then I used to daydream that I had joined the Beatles, and travelled around with them, and that I was really popular and liked. A lot of my daydreams are still really very similar to that, to be honest.


----------



## grows (Jan 5, 2005)

when do i not daydream? it's nice to forget about reality, but sometimes it can be dangerous.


----------



## dreaminoftomorrow (Jan 9, 2005)

Haha i love to daydream, especially since i have many boring classes at school. It kinda helps me get away from things for awhile, plus they are usually never negative. I too dream about being a rockstar or traveling the world lol anything to help me imagine the future could be better than how things are now.


----------



## RHB (Dec 30, 2004)

Daydreamings' a good escape......Often wish we could control our night dreaming....what fun we could all have!


----------



## idreamofu (Jan 17, 2005)

I daydream all the time of what i would do if i were a confident outgoing guy and how much better my life would've been.


----------



## 13a13i_an9el (Dec 3, 2004)

I day dream ALL the time.. it makes me forget about all my troubles, so I usually dream about pleasant happy things. I day dream especially at night before I fall asleep, it makes me happy!


----------



## cher79 (Dec 1, 2004)

I daydream about things I'd like to do/or just fantasize about:

traveling
clubbing?
finishing my book
doing well on my class presentations
flirting
just walking around, feeling more confident
being in a commercial (I love those Pontiac commercials!) or in a magazine
teaching?

usually it's when I'm studying, though, which is why it takes me so long to get things done, LOL (I don't do it in class too often though)


----------



## Xothandir (Jan 23, 2005)

I daydream alot - especially when i'm bored. It's usually about going places, having good friends, feeling confident etc. Negative daydreams suck though :doh .


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Yeah I often do this too... Sometimes realistic, sometimes complete fantasy. I agree that it can be useful for setting goals for yourself, and to play out and "preview" possible future events in your head. When I was young I daydreamed about what I want to work when I grow up and it helped me turn it into a reality  Though it doesn't always work for everything, since we SA folk are pessimistic bastards :\


----------



## nbll12 (Feb 16, 2005)

I daydream a lot, even though sometimes it gets frustrating


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I daydream constantly. I can't concentrate. I can't follow people when they're talking because i'm always distracted with my own useless thoughts that just go in circles and never get me anywhere. Even if they're pleasant daydreams which they are sometimes, i still think they're kind of useless. I don't convert them into reality.


----------

